

Larry Page: Microsoft milking Google? - oquidave
http://www.techpost.ug/2676/larry-page-microsoft-milking-google/

======
zwieback
I'm almost at the point where I root for MS when they go up against Google,
almost. Maybe another 6 months and the curves will cross over.

